# Flea Meds



## dnesom (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi. This is my first post to these forums. Our Vizsla, Hunter, is about 12 weeks and weighs 17 lbs. Now that we're midway through February and the warmer months are upcoming I wanted to start him on Advantix II. I note that it is packaged for dogs 11-20 lbs and 21-55 lbs. I don't really want to buy a 4 pack of the variety for smaller dogs just to throw 3 doses out because he'll have outgrown them by next month. Looking for suggestions as to whether I should a.) just give him less of the larger dose for the first few months? Or, b.) Wait 'til he's over 20 lbs (I'm guessing this will be less than a month considering his growth rate so far?)

This is the first time I've owned a dog since living in the North East for the past five years so I'm also wondering what months I should anticipate flea problems? I grew up in Central Florida and fleas were a year-round issue for our dogs there.

Thanks in advance for your advice and suggestions.

Dave


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/is-frontline-or-other-spot-on-flea-and.html

Hope this helps. There are other posts about fleas and ticks. Check the search box. Many non-toxic answers for your pup.

Welcome to the discussion.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Your pup is probably young enough that you can wait until he's 20lbs for his first dose. Have you seen any fleas on him?


----------



## dnesom (Jan 10, 2012)

threefsh said:


> Your pup is probably young enough that you can wait until he's 20lbs for his first dose. Have you seen any fleas on him?


I have not seen any fleas on him as yet. Our current high temps in the western burbs of Philly are keeping below the mid 40s which I don't think is favorable for fleas. Thus, my question is more focused on future prevention.

Also, given the post redbirddog directed me to, it seems that perhaps I should look for some non-toxic alternatives until Hunter is a bit older. 

Thanks much,

Dave


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Advantage is very safe for puppies, but if you want to go the natural route for a while I highly recommend Sentry Natural Defense Flea & Tick Spray.

http://www.petco.com/product/102507/Sentry-Natural-Defense-Flea-and-Tick-Spray-For-Dogs-and-Puppies.aspx?cm_mmc=CSEMGooglebase-_-Dog-_-Sentry-_-651656&mr:trackingCode=9304EC15-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

We've been spraying Riley with this before hikes to prevent ticks and every single time we've used it there have been *zero* ticks on her at the end of our hike, even when she's run through heavily infested grass. It has the added benefit of making her coat super shiny.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Dave, congrats on the pup. Off topic, but where are you at in the philly burbs? We live in Ambler and have a v-mix Elroy. I've seen 2 Vizlas within a couple mile of us, and actually saw 2 down in center city a few weeks ago. 

Doug


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I use Revolution on mine. Its a heart worm preventive that also keeps off fleas, mites, cuts down on them getting worms. It also takes care of dog ticks but it does nothing in the fight against deer ticks.
When the pups are young my vet sells it to me one dose at a time so I don't have to worry about being stuck with meds I can't use.


----------



## dnesom (Jan 10, 2012)

@TexasRed and Threefsh thanks for the recommendations--I'll go do some homework on the products you suggested

@DougAndKate I'm a bit south and west of you in Ardmore on the Montgomery County side.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

When Holley was a pup and her weight was constantly changing, we bought individual doses from our vet. The cost was a bit more but better than buying a whole pack and not being able use them. We use Frontline Plus because it covers the most with worms and all. We are located in Newark, DE. Not far from you. Maybe we all can get together.


----------

